

Misadventure Code Review, Part I - raganwald
https://github.com/raganwald/homoiconic/blob/master/2011/01/misadventure_part_i.md#readme

======
raganwald
Part II:

[https://github.com/raganwald/homoiconic/blob/master/2011/01/...](https://github.com/raganwald/homoiconic/blob/master/2011/01/misadventure_part_ii.md#readme)

